# VBScript ausführen



## JavaBeginner2 (21. Feb 2006)

Hi,

ich habe in einer Datenbank VBScripts gespeichert.  Kann ich diese nun über SQL das Script in der Datenbank ausführen oder kann ich diese irgendwie in JAVA ausführen. 

Vielen Dank und Schöne Grüße

JavaBeginner2


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Feb 2006)

welche DB?

du meinst du hast VisualBasic Skript Code in Textspalten in einer Datenbank??

und willst jetzt mit Java damit irgendwie arbeiten?

Vergiss es...


----------



## JavaBeginner2 (22. Feb 2006)

HI 

ich habe ein Sybase Datenbank. Das VB Script ist in einem großem CHAR[20000] gespeichert. Nun will  ich das VBScript bzw es sind auch Java Scripte  irgendwie ausführen in Java. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für Deine Hilfe und Schöne Grüße

JavaBeginner2


----------



## SamHotte (23. Feb 2006)

Geht nicht. VB braucht einen eigenen Interpreter, den müsstest du komplett für Java nachbauen, damit das funktioniert. Und dass M$ das tut, darauf würde ich nicht warten ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Feb 2006)

einzige Möglichkeit

den Windows Scripting Host verwenden: alles auslesen, in eine Datei stecken, über Runtime.exec starten usw. usf

ist aber eine absolute Schrott-Architektur, und ein Alptraum beim Datenaustausch zwischen VB und Java


----------



## JavaBeginner2 (24. Feb 2006)

HI
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Das hört sich alles nicht so toll an. Trotzdem Vielen Dank nochmal

JavaBeginner2


----------

